
Development used to be (15 years ago) - hoskinator
https://medium.com/@TheHosk/how-development-used-to-be-15-years-ago-41161dc28a1e
======
notkaiho
"Fridays Friday was going down the pub at lunchtime. Having a pint and some
bar snacks."

... It still is?

I mean, was. Before all this Coronavirus lockdown stuff.

I miss the pub. :(

